# Shelf life advice



## peeweeontour (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello

I'm setting up an outlet offering 'healthy fast food' - including made to order salads. I would like to make my own dressings rather than buy ready made ones so that I know exactly what goes into them. I just have a question about how long I would be able to keep the dressings as I don't want to make them each day - hopefully once a week would be enough in some cases, however I don't want to jeapordise anyones health! 

eg. For a dressing containing fresh herbs along with some lemon or lime juice how long would I be able to use that for? And for those containing yoghurt - could I use these until the yoghurts use by date or a bit less to be safe?

Thanks 
Leigh


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Consider contacting your local county extension service as well as your local Small Business Administration, and your local health department. Information from all are free and they should be able to point you directly to testing services and information.

Fresh herbs in oil many be stored in the refrigerator no longer than three weeks because they tend to mold.


----------

